# Exhaust fans



## hotey (Aug 13, 2018)

folks - first time doing a bath exhaust fan vent. As seen in the attached picture, the center window is the bathroom window. I like the 3 feet duct option but how do I avoid the moisture coming out of the vent to being pulled into the soffit

thanks


----------



## hotey (Aug 13, 2018)

Anybody?


----------



## hotey (Aug 13, 2018)

what a dead beat forum


----------



## Phillip (Aug 24, 2018)

hotey said:


> what a dead beat forum



I just joined made one post then clicked on who is online. 

It’s friday at 5pm and there is not a single member online. I clicked on who is online and it was only me lol

So yes it appears it is a dead forum. Lack of active participants is the demise of most forums and it does appear that there are few if any participants here 
Sad but I guess there are other forums which are active and thriving just not this one.


----------



## BirminghamRoofs (Jul 2, 2020)

I am having a hard time understanding the nature of your question


----------

